# Netzwerktraffic lesen



## Felix (5. Sep 2007)

Hallo,

ist es möglich mit Java den gesammten Netzwerktraffic, und den, den nur ein bestimmtes Programm bzw. Dienst bzw. Dämon erzeugt, zu lesen?

Gruß
der Felix


----------



## tuxedo (5. Sep 2007)

Mit Java alleine nicht.


----------



## Felix (5. Sep 2007)

und wie dann  ??


----------



## tuxedo (5. Sep 2007)

Mit C und Konsorten geht das. Aber damit du das dann in Java hast, musst du JNI oder JNA benutzen. Oder du findest ein Programm, das dir die gesuchten Zahlen irgendwie so zur Verfügung stellt (Datei, Socketschnittstelle, Ausgabe auf der Console, ...), dass du's mit Java einlesen kannst.

Alles in allem: Ein recht aufwendiges unterfangen.


----------



## Guest (6. Sep 2007)

Siehe: entfernt

Edited by Wildcard


----------



## Wildcard (6. Sep 2007)

Da aufgrund der aktuellen Situation erhebliche Rechtsunsicherheit in diesem Bereich herrscht und Stev (auf dessen Kappe dieses Board nunmal läuft) zur Zeit nicht anwesend ist, nehme ich mir die Freiheit den Link von 'Gast' zur Sicherheit zu entfernen.


----------



## Murray (6. Sep 2007)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Da aufgrund der aktuellen Situation erhebliche Rechtsunsicherheit in diesem Bereich herrscht und Stev (auf dessen Kappe dieses Board nunmal läuft) zur Zeit nicht anwesend ist, nehme ich mir die Freiheit den Link von 'Gast' zur Sicherheit zu entfernen.


Wo siehst du bei dem Link rechtliche Probleme?


----------



## Wildcard (6. Sep 2007)

Mir fehlt es zur Zeit noch an einer genauen Defintion für 'Hackertools' (und das gepostete Programm kann als solches verwendet werden). Nicht falsch verstehen, ich weiß das es ein nützliches Programm ist, aber unsere Rechtsprechung ist bisweilen ... exzentrisch und derjenige den es direkt betreffen würde kann dazu derzeit keine Stellung beziehen.
Vorsicht ist besser als Nachsicht.


----------



## tuxedo (7. Sep 2007)

Ging es um "Wireshark" oder "Ethereal"?


----------



## Guest (7. Sep 2007)

alex0801 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ging es um "Wireshark" oder "Ethereal"?


Ich meinte Wireshark, aber es ist ja das gleiche. Der Name hat sich nur geändert.

@Wildcard
Ich weiss, du meinst es nur gut, aber in diesem Fall geht es wirklich um keine illegale Software für irgendwelche
Möchtegern-Hacker.


----------



## Wildcard (7. Sep 2007)

Ich weiß das es sich um nützliche Software handelt, das steht nicht zur Debatte. Hast du dir den Text der Gesetzesänderung durchgelesen?
Meiner Meinung nach fällt Wireshark sehr wohl unter die dort genannte Software da sie zu eben solchen Zwecken eingesetzt werden kann. Solange es dazu keine genauere Definition gibt, sollten hier auch keine entsprechenden Links gesetzt werden.


----------



## tuxedo (7. Sep 2007)

Es lässt sich darüber diskutieren ob ein Link auf die Startseite schon nicht mehr okay ist. Aber wer eine Suchmaschine bedienen kann, der wird sicherlich fündig werden. 

@Gast
Deshlab ja auch das "oder". Es gibt ja noch beides getrennt zum runterladen...

- Alex


----------



## Wildcard (7. Sep 2007)

@alex0801
Das ist korrekt, es würde niemanden hindern, aber die Diskussion gab es schonmal bei einem bekannten Hersteller von Software mit der geschützte Medien kopiert werden können. Auch da besteht ein Linkverbot, ebenso wie zu einem bekannten russischen Anbieter von Musikdateien.


----------



## Felix (7. Sep 2007)

Ja, OK, ob Link oder nicht, ich hab die Software gefunden. Danke an euch!
Bei der aktuellen Rechtssprechung stimm ich dir zu Wildcard, lieber kein Risiko eingehen...


----------



## HoaX (8. Sep 2007)

libpcap könnte auch für dich interessant sein


----------



## tuxedo (8. Sep 2007)

Stimmt, da war ja noch was. Soweit ich mich erinnern kann ist das ein JNI Wrapper für den Capture-Treiber. Damit kann man prima den Traffic der Netzwerkkarte loggen und analysieren.

- Alex


----------



## Felix (9. Sep 2007)

OK, danke für die Tipps. Ich werd mich mit den Programmen bzw. libs mal auseinander setzen.

Gruß
der Felix


----------

